# Shin Pain = bad boots



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Faru1004 said:


> I went snowboarding first time this season


mystery solved.

or buy new boots, the industry loves you.


----------



## Faru1004 (Jan 29, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> mystery solved.
> 
> or buy new boots, the industry loves you.


Thanks,
I'm going this Saturday and will make a decision afterwords


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Have you always rode with that stance angle and width? No pain before? If so then yeah, you're weak!!! Or you could have a technique issue...


----------



## Faru1004 (Jan 29, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Have you always rode with that stance angle and width? No pain before? If so then yeah, you're weak!!! Or you could have a technique issue...


I go to gym regularly and workout legs once a week. one thing i would point out, i felt like i had to work extra harder to keep an edge. and yes i always rode that angle and stance(i did try narrow stance for few runs and i couldn't tell if i was on edge lol but no pain) 

and before someone points out, the high back was at 0. no forward lean.


----------



## Faru1004 (Jan 29, 2013)

I think i know what went wrong. 

just realize when i changed my binding, i didn't center them. in other words, they were more toward the toe then heel.

will go home and check them but looking at the pic, that it what it looks like.


----------

